# New To Cockatiels ! Want To Breed Them HELP :D !



## Ahsanrox (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, I am Totally new New Cockatiels and I Have Kept Budgies as Pets but Cockatiels Seems Better !! 
Here Where I Live We Don't get Hand Raised Birds. So I Decided to Buy a Pair of Cockatiel(Gray Ones) and Breed Them and Then Hand Raised There Babies !
I Have Researched all About Breeding Cockatiels ! 
So Towards the Questions Now.

1. How Long can it Take to My Cockatiel Pair to Bond to Each other?
2. if I Look Them Again and Again Will They Would be Disturb while Bonding?
3. After The Eggs has Been Hatched (I would take the babies for Hand Feeding) But should I Leave 1 or 2 Baby With Them ??
4. After Hand Feeding the Babies Should I Return Them to the Nest Box with Parents or Should I Make an Brooder To Keep them away From Parents?
5. Can the Parent Raised Babies Be Tame as the Hand Raised Ones ?
6. At What age Can i Start Training Them ?? 

PLEASE REPLY ALL OF THE QUESTIONS PLEASE  !!
WOULD BE REALLY THANKFUL  !!


----------



## Ahsanrox (Aug 27, 2011)

No Reply ?/  :O !!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

at age 2-3 weeks you can pull them from the nest for handfeeding if you want.

parent raised can be just as tame
what you do is handle the babies each for 15-30 minutes a day to get them used to people but make sure you have a brooder/heating pad with a towel on it to keep the chicks warm. you can start handling them when they open their eyes. the parents feed them. handfeeding a lot can go wrong so you want to save that as an emergency measure (say if the parents neglect a chick). handling them daily will make them just as tame as handfed
my male was parent raised and never handled while my female was handfed. my male is just as tame
how old are the parents? you want to wait until they are both a year old at least
a bonded pair will do a lot of their daily routine together whether it is grooming eachother, following eachother, eating together, sleep beside eachother and generally dont want to be apart from eachother. bonded parents make better parents and you are not as likely to run into trouble like bondage pairs. bondage pairs are birds forced together and breed because it is instinct rather than wanting to. it can take days to years for pairs to bond

once you breed them before they lay tap on the nest box once or twice a day so they get used to it peek in on them when you do so they get used to it. this way when you go to check on eggs, bedding, and babies they dont freak out and hurt the babies or break eggs in their panic

if you choose to handfeed i do not think you put them back in the nest, you keep them in the brooder.

taming? The daily handling is taming. but you will want to teach stepping up. i would do that once they are able to perch steadily 


hope this helped!

do LOTS and LOTS of reading on handfeeding and talk to a vet or breeder who can show you how to do it. babies are delicate and can aspirate easily
also check everything that can go wrong


----------



## Ahsanrox (Aug 27, 2011)

THANKS ALOT !!
Your Information was the Same I Needed  !!

Yea Sure I'll Learn Everything about it  !!

And Yea Ur Flock is Awesome + Cute ♥ !!  !


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

youre welcome
if you are unsure about anything there will be people to help you here 
theres no such thing as stupid questions so always feel free to ask anything


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Another good idea is when they are laying and in the box, get them used to you checking in the box so that when there are babies in there they don't freak out when you want to take a peak. You could also co-parent, which is similar to what Dally described except that you would feel them one to two feedings a day and let the parents do the rest. They'd be just as tame as a hand fed baby. Good luck!


----------



## Ahsanrox (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank u !!


----------

